# Briggs and Stratton Battery Charging Wiring



## MCF (Jan 12, 2018)

Highpockets here. I replaced my old lawn tractor pull start motor with a Briggs and Stratton electric start. This is a 11hp model 
252707 type 0238-01. I reused the old ignition key switch. Added a push button to pull in the started solenoid. Everything works great. I never wired up the charging circuit to the battery. 
I want to know if I need to add a rectifier/regulator. There is only one wire that I understand is the DC charging wire from the stator. I have added a photo of this. I know there is already a diode in the connector.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

On a Briggs 250000 series engine, if it's a red single connector with a diode.....

2-4 Amp DC, unregulated, DC only alternator 
part #393809 no rectifier/regulator required

See "BRIGGS ALTERNATOR ID CHART", Manuals Section of this forum for verification


----------



## MCF (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> On a Briggs 250000 series engine, if it's a red single connector with a diode.....
> 
> 2-4 Amp DC, unregulated, DC only alternator
> part #393809 no rectifier/regulator required
> ...


thanks Bob! Looks like I am good to go. Thank you for the quick reply.


----------

